# Satan's personality from Job 1



## Pergamum (Nov 22, 2008)

What character traits can we see in Satan from the book of Job?


Does he sneak into the presence of God by mixing with the other "sons of Gods" or is he summoned against his will?


It seems he likes vague answers..."where ya been Satan" to which he replies, "Oh, I've been round and about..."

He also seems to think that mankind will only serve God in good times...a revelation about his own blindness and his own character, only searching for selfish gain?



Satan asks many questions throughout the Bible. He does not always lie outright by declaring a falsehood, but seems to ask many questions ("Has God said?).. I find this fascinating (this use of questions designed to plant doubt into our minds). 


Any comments or quotes on this?


----------



## Matthew1034 (Nov 22, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> Does he sneak into the presence of God by mixing with the other "sons of Gods" or *is he summoned against his will*?



I imagine Satan would enjoy being brought into the presence of God for such an occasion, as it is another opportunity for him to go out and practice evil upon God's Children and other humans. I assume he's aware of his future damnation and thus his only remaining joy and purpose is in exercising evil on God's people. If this is the case, his encounter with Jesus in the wilderness must have been absolutely sensational for him.

Am I wrong in my understanding that Satan only does what he is permitted by God to do?



Pergamum said:


> Satan asks many questions throughout the Bible. He does not always lie outright by declaring a falsehood, but seems to ask many questions *("Has God said?).. *I find this fascinating *(this use of questions designed to plant doubt into our minds)*.



Sounds like Satan would make a great lawyer...


----------

